# POC Nov 5



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Fished POC with a buddy yesterday. Good water visibility was hard to come by as were redfish interested in eating anything. Fished all around the slough; lakes and creeks. Ended up blind casting to structure most of the day. Saw a handful of fish. Finally found good water on S shore between Lighthouse and Army. Same story. Had a few blow ups on popper but no takes.

Looking for a couple northers to drive the high water out and clear up whats left.

Oh yeah, caught 6 trout and a red over sand bars on conventional tackle Friday afternoon.


----------

